# flounder on homemade fly



## hewes22 (Oct 4, 2007)

ive started making my own flys and the other night I made a pretty one and wanted to see how it floated, I didnt want to get out my fly rod so I hooked it on my little wavespin and as soon as I put it in the water an 18 inchflounder came up and took off with it!I have never heard of a flounder coming 6 feet off the bottom to get a fly, has anyone else ever caught one on a fly?


----------



## Key Wester (May 2, 2008)

dont get used to it.....


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

> *neckred? (6/29/2008)*dont get used to it.....




HeHe He's right. In the past we were up across from Hurst Hammic ramp and my brother had some little Green curly tailed grub about 1 1/4in long tied on for Bass fishing. We really wern't there to fish, but test the boat. 



I made a few casts with it and a 17 1/2in Flounder came up and hit it harder than any Flounder I have ever caught in my lifetime. I was shocked to see a Flounder.



It was just a fluke happening. It's not what I would pick for a Flounder bait if I was targeting them.


----------



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

I had a nice one come up from over 6' to the surface to take a gulp biat. I was realing it in fast to cast again and he was following it on the surface. I saw him when it got to the dock and he ate it right before I pulled it out of the water. Those fish have a nasty appetite


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

I caught one in Soldiers Creek in Baldwin Co when I was a kid on a top water spinner bait. Also I have had flounder many times follow a sting ray grub up to the surface only to turn and run when they see the boat.


----------



## hewes22 (Oct 4, 2007)

yeah im not going to start fly fishing for flounder, I just thought it was pretty neat, ive had a few follow a shrimp up to the boat only to turn away but never would I have imagined catching one on a fly.....off topic.....X-shark I just noticed that your truck and boat match!! thats pretty neat


----------



## fishFEEDER9697 (Sep 30, 2007)

what kind of fly?


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

> *X-Shark (6/29/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *neckred? (6/29/2008)*dont get used to it.....
> ...


Don't you love it when that happens! Testing out a lure and a fish hammers it.


----------

